# aclaracion sobre amperaje vs voltaje



## Elektro90 (Sep 6, 2010)

Pongo como ejemplo una bombilla de 10v 1A

Qué sucedería si se le aplicaria más de 10v?     Enciende? se malogra?
Qué sucedería si se le aplicaria menos de 10v?  Supongo  que no enciende
Qué sucedería si se le aplicaria más de 1A?       No sé ,   se malogra?
Qué sucedería si se le aplicaria menos de 1A?   No sé


He visto que se usó a fuente  10v y 20 A (cable amarillo) para encender una bombilla 10v 1A, y se le midió el tester dió el valor de 1A, osea si se le esta aplicando 20A por qué marcó 1A o no se malogró la bombilla?, no interesa la cantidad de amperaje aplicada?. Si se le hubiera aplicado una fuente de 20 V supongo que no hubiera prendido o se hubiera quemado. No entiendo esto del amperaje.

Es peligro medir el amperaje. En otro lado creo que lei que 1mA podria matar a una persona.

Cualquier ayuda sera agradecida


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 6, 2010)

La tipica duda de principiante.... aun recuerdo cuando queme un multimetro cuando quise medir la corriente que sale del tomacorriente...  mi profesor aun tiene pesadillas sobre eso... 

En fin... poniendole mas dudas a tu duda... si estas hablando de una bombilla convencional de filamento incandesente la respuesta es muy simple... enciende en todos los casos... esto es debido a que el filamento es puramente resistivo

El problema viene cuando excedes la corriente nominal... la bombilla encendera pero obviamente durante menor tiempo... y entre mas corriente y/o voltaje le des mas brillara pero se fundira mas rapido... justo igual que un fusible

Ahora... si extiendes el ejemplo a algun circuito electronico la respuesta cambia totalmente...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2010)

Vamos por partes - - >  Jack el Destripeitor

Cuando en tu casa encendés un foco , lo estás conectando a una usina capáz de proveer *muchísimos* amperes , conclusión: cada artefacto toma los amperes que necesita y nada más 

Si a un foco (lamparita) de filamento lo conectás a menos tensión , brillará menos y se verá amarillento rojizo. Si lo conectás a más tensión brillará más y se quemará , cuanto más tensión le pongas más brillará y menos durará , hasta que en un punto se queme instantaneamente.

Saludos !


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 7, 2010)

Hola.

El foco consume la corriente que necesita, si le pones 10V en consume 1A.
Si le pones menos voltaje consume menos corriente (brilla menos o no brilla).
Si le pones más voltaje consume más corriente (brilla más y/o se destruye). Si el voltaje no es mucho mayor a su voltaje de trabajo el foco durará menos tiempo que el tiempo normal que dura con su voltaje de trabajo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Elektro90 (Sep 7, 2010)

De sus aportes saco 2 conclusiones

1) Como dice DOSMETROS, no importa la cantidad de amperes que pongas a un artefacto o componente electronico porque solo USARA los AMPERES que NECESITA, asi que no debo preocuparme por la cantidad de amperaje 

2) Por otro lado, el VOLTAJE si puede malograr un componente si es que se le proporciona menor o mayor voltaje con respecto al voltaje para el cual el componente fue disenado.

Tambien por la ley de Ohm, Voltaje (V) es directamente proporcional a la corriente (A), es decir cuando se aplica mas voltaje a algo tambien se esta aplicando mas amperaje. Esto quiero creer pero surge una

*Nueva duda*. Tengo una fuente regulable y en la etiqueta dice de 20v, 3A. Asi que LES pregunto, esta fuente entrega 3A todo el tiempo para cualquier voltaje entre 1 y 20v  o solo entrega los 3A solo cuando se le REGULA al max voltaje 20v
Podrian aclararme esta nueva duda y tambien decirme si es peligroso medir el amperaje y que valor te puede matar

Muchas gracias chicos


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 7, 2010)

Hola.

La corriente depenede de lo que pide la carga.
Los 3A indican que es la máxima corriente que la fuente puede dar. Es decir, si la carga necesita más de 3A, esa fuente no se debe emplear (tiene que usarse otra de mayor capacidad de corriente), pero si la carga necesita 3A o menos entonces la fuente se los da.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## FBustos (Sep 7, 2010)

La fuente da 3 amperes a 20V. A menos voltaje tu solo le puedes pedir 3A max ya que la circuiteria (ie. diodos, transistores,cableado,etc) deberia ser el doble o el tripe de robusta para soportar mas corriente (A). Que fuente es?.

Medir el corriente es siempre peligroso si no sabes lo que haces... Para medir la corriente debes conectar en serie el instrumento de medicion.

Segun me acuerdo de seguridad industrial es que en AC 50z con al rededor de 30mA tienes asfixia a partir de los 4 segundos,  de ~30mA a ~80mA tienes fibrilacion cardiaca, de 100mA a 1 A tienes paro cardiorespiratorio, quemaduras, etc (muerto).

Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Sep 7, 2010)

Para empezar es totalmente incorrecto hablar de voltaje y amperaje por el mismo motivo que es incorrecto decir que la distancia de un punto a otro es el metraje, el volumen es el litraje o la presión es el pascalaje.
Lo correcto es hablar de Tensión o Diferencia de Potencial eléctrico, que se mide en Voltios (V)
Y de Corriente o Intensidad eléctrica que se mide en Amperios (A)
Si la fuente es de tensión (lo mas normal), la intensidad la fija la carga hasta el máximo de intensidad que pueda entregar la fuente. A partir de ahí puede que baje la tensión o puede que se estropee la fuente.
Si la fuente es de intensidad (por ejemplo un panel solar) lo que fijará la carga es la tensión, normalmente hasta llegar a un máximo de salida.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 7, 2010)

Hola Scooter.

Esa es tu opinión, pero en los libros de Física que usé cuando estudiaba dice otra cosa.
Fisica de Sears Zemansky - Volumen 1-2 - Edicion 11
Que está en castellano.
En el capítulo 23 

Ver el archivo adjunto 10166
Libro de Holyday de Física Halliday y Resnick

Ver el archivo adjunto 10167

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: La definición de tensión según la Real Academia de la Lengua, así la define.

En castellano la palabra tensión según RAE.

tensión1.

(Del lat. tensĭo, -ōnis).
1. f. Estado de un cuerpo sometido a la acción de fuerzas opuestas que lo atraen.
2. f. tensión vascular, especialmente la arterial.
3. f. Estado de oposición u hostilidad latente entre personas o grupos humanos, como naciones, clases, razas, etc.
4. f. Estado anímico de excitación, impaciencia, esfuerzo o exaltación.
*5. f. Electr. Voltaje con que se realiza una transmisión de energía eléctrica.*
6. f. Fís. Intensidad de la fuerza con que los gases tienden a dilatarse.
7. f. Mec. Fuerza de tracción a la que está sometido un cuerpo.
8. f. Mec. Magnitud que mide esta fuerza. Se expresa en N/m2.


----------



## tatajara (Sep 7, 2010)

Chico3001 dijo:


> La tipica duda de principiante.... aun recuerdo cuando queme un multimetro cuando quise medir la corriente que sale del tomacorriente...  mi profesor aun tiene pesadillas sobre eso...
> 
> En fin... poniendole mas dudas a tu duda... si estas hablando de una bombilla convencional de filamento incandesente la respuesta es muy simple... enciende en todos los casos... esto es debido a que el filamento es puramente resistivo
> 
> ...



mira yo lo hice una ves con mi tester o multimetro y no paso nada salvo que tu multimetro no yegue a medir es voltaje 
salidos tatajara


----------



## Elektro90 (Sep 7, 2010)

Dudas aclaradas! 

una última pregunta:

En qué circunstancias una persona puede recibir esos minimos amperios que pueden ocasionarle la muerte? 
cuando estoy midiendo con el tester y toco el cable?? o en otras circunstancias?

Por ejemplo si yo toco los cables (rojo y negro) de mi fuente de poder que entrega 20v y 3A como maximo, no me causó la  muerte *por qué*?. Se supone que me está aplicando 3A. Hasta donde yo sé cuando a uno recibe cierto voltaje de 50v aprox a uno como que recibe un peñisco y duele un poco.


----------



## FBustos (Sep 7, 2010)

No te dio la corriente porque dentro de la fuente hay un transformador que como toda buena fuente debe tener. El transformador te aisla de la tierra fisica y por ende no cierras el circuito.
Por otro lado, no es necesario que toques los 2 cables de un enchufe, solo basta con que toques un cable y ya te electrocutaste !

Esos mA que te dije anteriormente es para cualquier instancia, lo que va a determinar si recibes mas o menos corriente es: si estás seco/con zapatos, parcialmente mojado o sumergido.
Se subentiende que sumergido es lo peor.
Ahora bien, por ley de ohm puedes mas o menos saber cuanta corriente va a circular en un cuerpo (determinada por la resistencia del cuerpo sometido a la corriente y el voltaje aplicado).
Depende mucho de la persona en cuestion cual será su resistencia y por donde circulará la corriente (mano-pie, mano-mano, etc). Hay unas tablas que te indican mas o menos cuanta resistencia tienen las personas.

Saludos


----------



## GomezF (Sep 7, 2010)

Esto es un extracto del libro: "Nociones Básicas de Electricidad"



> Peligros de la Corriente Eléctrica - Influencia de la corriente 5/11
> Considerando el cuerpo humano como una resistencia eléctrica, la intensidad de corriente que recibe un accidentado es, de acuerdo a la ley de Ohm, función de la tensión y de la resistencia eléctricaa
> 
> A saber:
> ...



Espero que sirva.

Saludos.

P.D.: I=E/R (ley de ohm) la Intesidad (A) es directamente proporcional a la diferencia de potencial e inversamente proporcional a la resistencia (Ohms). Es decir, mayor diferencia de potencial es igual a mayor intensidad, mayor resistencia menor intensidad. En una línea eléctrica por lo gral la E es estable, y no cambia. En el caso de tu trafo 10V, medí la R del foco y dividí los 10V/R. Si despejas la R te queda: R=E/I => R=10V/1A => R=10 ohms. 
Sólo quería escribirlo, jeje.

Saludos de vuelta


----------



## Elektro90 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hola

En tu manual dice que uno debe tocar *AMBAS extremidades de un cable*, enchufe o algo así, líneas arriba
otro forero afirmó que tan sólo tocando 1 extremo o 1 solo cable de un encuche ya uno puede recibir corriente.

****_suponiendo que la corriente circula al
tocar la parte externa de dos extremidades y para la frecuencia de 50/60 Hz._****

Cuál es correcto? no es la primera vez que leo o escucho estas 2 versiones, aunque me parece más cierto eso de tocar necesariamente 2 extremos, bueno ustedes saben más y podrán aclararlo.

Por ahí también dicen que depende si estás con zapatos o no, mojado. Cuál es la mejor recomendación para que uno pueda estar mejor aislado?


----------



## Trick21 (Sep 8, 2010)

Buenas

Enrealidad siempre es tocando los 2 extremos...

1 extremo es el cable vivo

el otro puede ser un cable a tierra, o tu pie tocando el piso o tu mano agarrando una viga...

lo que interesa es que se cierre el circuito osea si vos saltas y en el aire tocas un cable (pelado por supuesto) por el cual circula corriente no tendria que pasarte nada (a menos que el voltaje sea tan potente que ionize el aire ) por que vos no tocas nada que sirva de tierra

Saludos


----------



## GomezF (Sep 8, 2010)

Esos es, vos al tocar un cable cerras el circuito con el neutro (también llamado "tierra de la empresa"), porque el neutro es una descarga a tierra en realidad.

Saludos


----------



## Elektro90 (Sep 9, 2010)

Hola Trick21

Cuando dices que pasa corriente al cierrar el circuito con el pie, supongo yo que te referiste con el pie *descalzo* sobre el piso, cierto o no??

Por ejemplo si estuviera con zapatos, la suela del zapato evitaría que toque el piso y no cerraría el circuito, asimismo si tuviera unos guantes de jebe aislante y luego toco la viga tampoco cerraría el circuito con tierra.

Podrías corregirme si estoy equivocado??.

Gracias por la explicación


----------



## GomezF (Sep 9, 2010)

Mientras más gruesas las suelas mejor, pero si tus zapatos están mojados o otra parte de tu cuerpo que no esté protegida toca tierra de poco te van a servir, además depende del voltaje, por ej: con medía tension es poco probable que sobrevivas si tocas un cable de estos y tierra.

Saludos


----------



## Trick21 (Sep 9, 2010)

> Hola Trick21
> 
> Cuando dices que pasa corriente al cierrar el circuito con el pie,  supongo yo que te referiste con el pie *descalzo* sobre el piso,  cierto o no??
> 
> ...


Si si... aunque voltajes muy altos pueden quemar la suela, que es loq eu pasa en los accidentes de rayos; que la persona en si lleva ropa, zapatos, etc. pero aun asi con tal semejante voltaje el aislante no sirve.

Viendolo de otro punto de vista tambien podrias ponerte un guante de mallas de bronce y que de este salga un cable hasta el piso (de un diametro acorde al voltaje con el que se esta trabajando) y al tocar un cable vivo la corriente circularia por el guante y por el cable y NO por uno; la electricidad busca el camino con menos resistencia.


----------



## sammaael (Sep 9, 2010)

uy esa idea me pone los pelos de punta


----------



## GomezF (Sep 10, 2010)

Jajaja, la electricidad siempre sigue el camino más corto (con menos R). Mientras el E no sea tab alto que funda los guantes,

Saludos.


----------



## sammaael (Sep 10, 2010)

jaja si pero de todas formas verse asi expuesto me tendria inquieto


----------



## jhonnyd (Sep 10, 2010)

Elektro90 dijo:


> Dudas aclaradas!
> 
> una última pregunta:
> 
> ...




Elektro90......yo tambien toque los dos cables de salida de un transformador de 85v y 100A en el secundario y solo seti un minimo cosquilleo, aclaro que me encontraba trabajando en medio de la lluvia con zapatos de seguridad .
lo que mata es la tension ...........hasta con una bateria de 9v si te animas a acercar tu lengua a los bornes sentiras una linda cosquilla.


----------



## Trick21 (Sep 10, 2010)

Jejejjejeej pero tiene sentido aunque suene algo loca  o no?

creo que lo voy a probar con una fuente de 12v y 24v 1A que tengo... pero del guantelete conecto directamente con la jabalina de la casa... (para mayor seguridad )

Tendria que desactivar el diyuntor no?


----------



## jhonnyd (Sep 10, 2010)

en uno de los mensajes mas atras decian que ...quedas aislado por el transformador de la fuente .....asi que no es necesario desconectar el disyuntor....


----------



## sammaael (Sep 11, 2010)

no señor la tension NO mata, la tension tiene la funcion de romper la resistencia del cuerpo en este caso, la corriente (o flujo de carga para ser mas general) es la que produce el daño celular, la combustion en la celula, y la fibrilacion ventricular, desde 50mA que pasen por tu corazon (tambien existen distintos recorridos) el daño puede ser notorio...
por eso tocaste los 20V y no fue capaz de "romper" la resistencia de tu piel 

saludos  a todos


----------



## jhonnyd (Sep 11, 2010)

!!!!!!entonces que pasa con la bobina de encendido de un automovil?????????????
creo yo que entrega varios miles de voltios ......y esa si que te da un beun sacudon !!!!!!!!


----------



## sammaael (Sep 11, 2010)

exacto el alto voltaje permite romper la resistencia del cuerpo haciendo que la corriente circule por tu organismo, sin embargo esta es pequeña.
Un ejemplo de esto son los rayos imagina el aire como tu cuerpo, Existe una diferencia de potencial (voltaje) entre digamos el suelo y las "nubes", la cual al ser aproximadamente de 3 kV/mm rompe la resistencia electrica de este y permite el paso del rayo (corriente electrica)...


----------



## GomezF (Sep 11, 2010)

jhonnyd dijo:


> !!!!!!entonces que pasa con la bobina de encendido de un automovil?????????????
> creo yo que entrega varios miles de voltios ......y esa si que te da un beun sacudon !!!!!!!!



Las bobinas de los autos convierten los 12v del coche en 25000V aprox. pero hay que recordar que la potencia de salida de un trafo es igual a la de salida.
Por lo que:

Si tenemos 12V y 4A (por dar un ej) la potencia sería: W=E.I => W=12V.4A=48W

Entonces 48W=25000V.xI despejamos => 48W/25000=I => 0.00192A

La intensidad es mínima, saludos.


----------



## jhonnyd (Sep 11, 2010)

disculpe nuevamente.............mas de 30ma con 220v es suficiente para provocar la muerte. esto me da a pensar que si sube la tension y el amperaje disminuye el efecto tambien es fatal .......
permitame delirar un poco por ejemplo 10ma y 300v..........1ma y 400v ........
estoy en lo correcto ?????



GomezF dijo:


> Las bobinas de los autos convierten los 12v del coche en 25000V aprox. pero hay que recordar que la potencia de salida de un trafo es igual a la de salida.
> Por lo que:
> 
> Si tenemos 12V y 4A (por dar un ej) la potencia sería: W=E.I => W=12V.4A=48W
> ...






a eso apunto -------entonces ese amperaje con esa tension te mata ????


----------



## GomezF (Sep 11, 2010)

No, esa tensión es la que va a pasar por tu piel (que es el camino más corto para la electricidad). Para que en el corazón haya un par de mili amperes primero la electricidad debería atravesar los músculos y la pared cardíaca para recién acercarse al corazón. 30 ma te pueden dar una buena patada, pero está lejos de matarte, a no ser que se aplique directo sobre el corazón con un par de electrodos... bueno me estoy yendo del tema.
Yo recibí una descarga bastante fuerte de una soldadora trifásica, eso sí que fue una patada, jajaja  me derribó, mis manos quedaron insensibilizadas durante unos cuantos minutos (con una tenía agarrada la soldadora y con la otra toqué una columna con la que hice masa) y me sacó el aire, además de que me pegué un cagazo de LPM. Ahora me rio, jajaja. 

Además si los cables tocan en tu mano no pasa nada, la cosa es cuando tiene que atravezar todo tu cuerpo, por ej: de una mano a un pie. Esas son la peores según me han contado, las que van de la parte alta del cuerpo a la parte baja.

Saludos.

P.D.: 





> De 0 a 10 mA. Movimientos reflejos musculares y calambres


Los 1.92 mA de la bobina del auto no te matan.


----------



## jhonnyd (Sep 11, 2010)

@gomezf .........gracias por la aclaracion ..........
tambien probe la corriente una vez .....cambiando un automatico de tanque en una torre de 15 metros de altura ...simplemente quede pegado tocando los dos cables por unos segundos hasta que el empalme, que yo estaba haciendo, se solto por la misma fuerza que hacia con mis manos......
hermoso jabon me pegue ...se me aflojo todo el cuerpo y mi compañero ni cuenta se dio


----------



## sammaael (Sep 11, 2010)

necesitas aprox 50mA por tu corazon para sentir fibrilacion ventricular, que es la principal causa de muerte, de ahi que es importante el camino que recorra la corriente en tu cuerpo


----------



## GomezF (Sep 11, 2010)

jhonnyd dijo:


> @gomezf .........gracias por la aclaracion ..........



Denada, siempre es bueno compartir información con otros y para eso estamos acá, creo.

A mi parecer los accidentes con electricidad son los más feos. La razón es que nunca sé que me está pasando hasta medio segundo después, cuando te realizas de que estas recibiendo una descarga. Esa de la soldadora debió haber durado unos 3 o 5 segundos (según mis compañeros que estaban en el taller), pero a mí me pareció una eternidad. Además después quedé como un flan, apenas podía estar de pie y no entendía poco y nada. Me quedaron 2 marcas por este incidente, un tremendo huevo en la cabeza (cuando logré zafarme de la máquina me caí de espaldas y me dí la cabeza contra el suelo de cemento)  y unas marcas en la mano izquieda (con la que agarré la columna metálica), estas ultimas se causaron por la contracción de los músculos de la mano al cerrarse con fuerza sobre ella (fue como un razpon profundo). 

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 11, 2010)

muchachos, una cosa es la teoria y la misma es la practica.
yo todos los dias toco cables con 220v (de verdad) y asi estoy lol .
hay una cancion que decia en una publicidad:
"una patadita por dia......es saludo y alegria""" 
o algo asi.

cuando ponen mas arriba eso de 200v y 30mA o 500v y 10 mA o 5000v .... refiriendose a el coso ese de el automovil.
no analizan la ley de ohm y sus derivados ???? 
es IMPOSIBLE lo que ponen .
si uds. poseen un aparatillo de el auto que genera digamso el



GomezF dijo:


> Las bobinas de los autos convierten los 12v del coche en 25000V aprox. pero hay que recordar que la potencia de salida de un trafo es igual a la de salida.
> Por lo que:
> 
> Si tenemos 12V y 4A (por dar un ej) la potencia sería: W=E.I => W=12V.4A=48W
> ...


 
a esto, no es la cuenta tan asi, 
si hay 25Kv con esa potencia ok, pero si uds cierran el circuito estan haciendo un corto ..........a ver , veamos :
si uds. tienen UN GENERADOR de 25Kv y lo cierran a travez de su cuerpo , pues su cuerpo es una resistencia, entonces o circulara una intensidad inmensa o de otro modo , si esa fuente tiene una potencia maxima, pues que se caera la tension.
NUNCA tendran 25Kv y les circulara gentilmente 0,0019 amper.
jamas.
acaso la resistencia de su cuerpo es 25Kv/ 0,0019 amper ?? 
quizas dentro de mil años cuando esten ya momificados 

lo que si ocurrira es que esos 25Kv se caeran, o sea que la DDP o tension que tendran en su piel sera muchisimo menor y circulara la corriente que de la ley de ohm:
i = V /R
R = la de su cuerpo
siendo esa R. la fuente (trafo o chispero) tiene una R. interna, al cerrar uds el circuito LA FUENTE intenta hacer circular la corriente :
i= V en vacio) / R de uds.
pero no puede por lo que V(ya no en vacio) se cae estrepitosamente.
lo que queda es una tension y una corriente que cumplen con la ley de ohm, la tension bajara hasta encontra r el valor en que es capaz de entregar la corriente que pide la carga.

un analisis;
un disyuntor se supone salta con 30 mA en 220v (aca tenemos una fuente que "no arruga") y esos son unos 7W ......asi que si el coso ese de el auto se banca 50w ........es peligroso, de aca a la luna. 


ahora bien , volviendo a lo de tocar con las manos lso 220v.
a ver si se animan:
tengo una tecla de luz , la de la luz de la casa o la de un velador.
siempre calzados:
1 -- tocan uno de lso 2 bornes ??, se animan ?? 
2 -- tocarian el otro ?
3 -- tocarian ambos juntos estando la lamparita apagada??
4-- tocarian ambos juntos estando la lamparita encendida???


----------



## sammaael (Sep 11, 2010)

si fernando cuando cerramos el cto evidentemente la tension cae
y desde luego recivir un zapatazo de corriente es muy recomendable para recordar con lo que estamos trabajando


----------



## jhonnyd (Sep 11, 2010)

@fernandob
muchas veces lo hice pero nunca tocar los dos bornes con la lampara apagada...........creo que si loago la lampara tratara de encender...jejeje


----------



## Elektro90 (Sep 11, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> volviendo a lo de tocar con las manos lso 220v.
> a ver si se animan:
> tengo una tecla de luz , la de la luz de la casa o la de un velador.
> siempre calzados:
> ...



Hola fernandob, 
cuáles son las posibles consecuencias a esas 4 preguntas?

No me imagine que el post se habia extendido, volvi aqui por que acabo de tener una accidente . Le comento que el cable de alimentacion de mi cautión se rompió y estaba enchufado a la pared con sus 220v AC y toqué los 2 cablecitos pelados , sentí como un peñizco y al tk solté el cable. Me asusté bastante, por un momento pensé q hoy era mi fin
. Se supone que la corriente de 220v AC de la pared es intensa y no me quedé pegado, fue suerte??

Si no pasa nada al tocar 220v entonces podrian tocar una fuente atx de pc sin que me pase nada verdad?. Me acuerdo que mi profesor me dijo que a lo mucho si tocas el área que sea después los diodos rectificadores una fuente de alimentación es decir VD(corriente directa) te da una buena sacudida pero no te mata, en cambio si tocas la AC  de la pared si es peligrosa, te puedes quedar pegado.

Cuál es más peligroso el AC o DC?

Puedes aclararme esto?


----------



## GomezF (Sep 11, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> muchachos, una cosa es la teoria y la misma es la practica.
> yo todos los dias toco cables con 220v (de verdad) y asi estoy lol .
> hay una cancion que decia en una publicidad:
> "una patadita por dia......es saludo y alegria"""
> ...



fenandob, ya sé que no llegan a pasar esos 0.0019 A  nunca.  Lo que quería mostrar es que no te puede matar la bobina del auto, eso era todo.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Sep 11, 2010)

no se si no te puede matar, si es capaz de entregar 50w si que puede, lo que pasa es que uno en general no queda enredado en lso cables, no "te chupa" la electricidad como dicen.


----------



## Elektro90 (Sep 12, 2010)

Podrian responder mi ultimo ps.. por qué no me pasó nada cuando toque el cable pelado de la pared?


----------



## fernandob (Sep 12, 2010)

la corriente esta desesperada por seguir su camino .

sale de el vivo (o +) y quiere ir a el neutro (o negativo) , si encuentra un CAMINO entonces .................hiupiiiii .........se manda.
si vos cerras el camino con tu piel transpirada y saalada , pues ella pasara a travez tuyo .

si tocaste lso 2 cables, pues cerraste el circuito.

como decirlo.......fuiste violado, ultrajado por millones de electrones pervertidos que se metieron en tu cuerpo y , sin siquiera pedirte permiso hicieron de las suyas con vos.

de blanco ya no podras ir a tu casamiento


----------



## jhonnyd (Sep 12, 2010)

muy bueno .....ya varios fuimos acosados por varios electrones deprabados,....y sin escrupulos


----------



## fernandob (Sep 12, 2010)

a algunos les ha gustado por que siguen metindo mano y recibiendo a los enanos .


----------



## faceoff (Sep 25, 2010)

bueno los he leido a casi todos y aun tengo una duda!

si cuando se habla de amperes se simboliza A entonces que es mA, miliamperes o megaamperes?


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 25, 2010)

Hola.

No se suele usar el término megaamperios, siempre se refire a miliamperios.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 26, 2010)

Al igual que en todas las demás unidades:
m mili
M mega
Otra cosa es que tenga o no sentido físico hablar de mega amperios, que tiene bastante poco sentido.


----------

